
Nasty Bug:  Safari doesn’t cache stuff. - prakash
http://blogs.smugmug.com/don/2008/04/04/nasty-bug-safari-doesnt-cache-stuff/
======
aschobel
curl -I <http://www.smugmug.com/test/safari/300k.jpg>

    
    
      HTTP/1.1 200 OK
      Date: Sun, 06 Apr 2008 15:16:43 GMT
      Server: Apache
      Last-Modified: Mon, 17 Mar 2008 06:17:28 GMT
      ETag: "4c00f-f9632e00"
      Accept-Ranges: bytes
      Content-Length: 311311
      Content-Type: image/jpeg
    
    

Bug? Why doesn't he add an Expires header?

<http://developer.yahoo.com/performance/rules.html#expires>

~~~
pistoriusp
From the comments on the site:

Don, You aren’t serving the files with any Cache-Control or Expires header ?
Does it make any difference if you add those headers

@Yusuf Goolamabbas

Nope, makes no difference. :(

~~~
aschobel
I mirrored the files to my server and Safari reloads the images on restart.

<http://3banana.com/pics/cache_test/jpgtest.html>

YSlow gives the page a score of 98, so I know the headers are being set
properly.

Okay, that is bloody weird.

------
nilobject
Nasty? It just reloads it? I fail to see failure to cache as a nasty bug.

~~~
PieSquared
Maybe it's a feature? Because we all love waiting for large SWF files to load.
It's probably not noticeable if you're just looking at plain HTML like HN, but
if you're viewing large photo galleries or downloading many large embedded
flash files, it probably becomes a problem. So yes, I think this qualifies as
a 'nasty bug'.

~~~
axod
If your SWF file is over 200k maybe that's a bad idea to start with.

